# Birnlücke - ist da schon mal jemand rüber?



## klaust (22. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

ist schon mal jemand beim AlpenX über die "Birnlücke"
gefahren (bzw. das Bike getragen)?
Sollen so ca. 800hm Tragepassage sein.
Wie sind die Erfahrungen?

klaus


----------



## Superfriend (22. Februar 2003)

Hm...nie gehört, wo ist das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (22. Februar 2003)

@Superfriend
Die Birnlücke ist eine Alternative zum Krimmler Tauern, also der Übergang vom Tauernhaus zum Ahrntal.

@klaust
Such mal mit Google nach "Birnlücke Bike", da findest du reichlich Infos.
Ich selbst habe den Krimmler Tauern gewählt, würde das nächste Mal aber auch die Birnlücke nehmen. Der Wirt im Tauernhaus sagte uns, dass beide Varianten gehen, die meisten würden aber den Krimmler Tauern nehmen. Bei beiden Pässen musst du sehr viel Schieben, 2h mindestens.


----------



## dave (23. Februar 2003)

Wir sind einmal zeitgleich mit Serac Joe und seiner Gruppe beim Krimmler Tauernhaus gewesen. Er ist tags darauf über die Birnlücke gefahren, während wir es wie Fubbe machten. 

Am Vorabend hatte ich ihn zu beiden Strecken angesprochen. Er meinte, dass der Aufstieg zur Birnlücke anstrengender wäre und man mehr tragen müsste als bei dem Weg über den Krimmler Tauern. Dafür wäre aber die Abfahrt auf der anderen Seite leichter. Als er zuvor mit einer Gruppe über den K.T. gefahren ist, waren sie wohl ziemlich frustriert nach dem Raufschieben auch noch alles wieder runterschieben zu müssen! 

Wir sind eigentlich 'relativ' einfach über den K.T. gekommen. Mit ein wenig Fahrtechnik kann man den Trail durch's Windbachtal fast bis zum Anstieg durchfahren. Den Großteil konnten wir von dort aus schiebend bewältigen und mussten erst auf den letzten Höhenmetern tragen. Das hat bei den Schneefeldern allerdings auch ziemlich lange gedauert! Ich glaube auch, dass sich beide Varianten zeitlich nicht viel nehmen, unsere aber nicht so anstrengend ist.
Die Abfahrt fand ich übrigens total genial. Dafür hatten sich alle Mühen gelohnt! Ist allerdings nicht jedermanns Sache ...

marco empfiehlt übrigens die andere Richtung


----------



## marco (24. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dave _
> *
> marco empfiehlt übrigens die andere Richtung   *



klar! Ist aber nicht möglich, wenn man auf dem alpenX unterwegs ist. Die andere richtung heisst: vom ahrntal über den krimmler tauern nach krimml. Der pfad vom krimml tauern zum krimmler tauernahaus ist nämlich fast komplett fahrbar und richtig lustig. 
Info hier: http://www.bike-board.de/bike/venediger/venediger_1_5_de.htm


----------



## lexus (7. Juni 2008)

wir würden weil es sehr gut am weg liegt auf der Birnlücke hütte übernachten und von dorten über den Lausitzerweg - Neugersdorferhütte - tauernweg ins Ahrntal fahren ist das schon wer gefahren


----------



## velo (8. Juni 2008)

Sind da vor 2 Jahren mal rüber, hatte Mitte Juni noch einen guten Meter Schnee (das Gemächt war ziemlich gekühlt, nachdem man in den Schnee einbrach). Aber auch so ist das nur was für masochistische Leute, die ihr Bike so sehr lieben, dass sie es ein paar 100 HM gern tragen. Das ist definitiv keine Cappuccinotour, auch nicht für welche, die sich die Rucksäcke durchs Tal gondeln lassen. Wenn ihr nicht zu den Extremisten zählt, nehmt den Tauernpass.

UND PS: Vor 2 Jahren war der Winter nicht so extrem lang, damals war der obere Abstieg (Serpentinenweg ) schon lebensgefährlich. Nehmt Schneeschuhe, Steigeisen und Leuchtpistole für die Bergwacht mit. Und ob die Hütte schon auf ist?


----------



## Fubbes (9. Juni 2008)

Birnlückenhütte? Gibt es die wirklich oder ist das nur ein Biwak? Ich dachte, dass das Tauernhaus die letzte Übernachtungsmöglichkeit ist.
Ihr solltet zudem überlegen, ob ihr nicht lieber über den Krimmler Tauern wollt. Nachdem der Weg runter ins Ahrntal vor ein paar Jahren ausgebessert wurde, ist das auf jeden Fall sinnvoller, als das Bike über die Birnlücke zu tragen.
Vor Mitte Juli ist aber auch daran nicht zu denken.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## dave (9. Juni 2008)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Birnlückenhütte? Gibt es die wirklich oder ist das nur ein Biwak?



Die gibt's tatsächlich! 

Und wie ich gerade gelesen habe, ist es die nördlichste Schutzhütte Südtirols und damit auch die nördlichste Italiens: 
http://www.schutzhuetten.net/birnlueckenhuette/wilkommen.htm

Mal schauen, Ende Juli fahre ich vielleicht sogar an ihr vorbei, wenn alles klappt!


----------



## lexus (10. Juni 2008)

velo schrieb:


> Sind da vor 2 Jahren mal rüber, hatte Mitte Juni noch einen guten Meter Schnee (das Gemächt war ziemlich gekühlt, nachdem man in den Schnee einbrach). Aber auch so ist das nur was für masochistische Leute, die ihr Bike so sehr lieben, dass sie es ein paar 100 HM gern tragen. Das ist definitiv keine Cappuccinotour, auch nicht für welche, die sich die Rucksäcke durchs Tal gondeln lassen. Wenn ihr nicht zu den Extremisten zählt, nehmt den Tauernpass.
> 
> UND PS: Vor 2 Jahren war der Winter nicht so extrem lang, damals war der obere Abstieg (Serpentinenweg ) schon lebensgefährlich. Nehmt Schneeschuhe, Steigeisen und Leuchtpistole für die Bergwacht mit. Und ob die Hütte schon auf ist?



Ja Danke über die Verhältniss weis ich bescheid und es ist sicher nicht das erste mal das ich mein Bike über stunden hoch trage !!! mich hätte eher Interessiert ob jemand schon diesen Weg gefahren ist !!


----------



## Fubbes (10. Juni 2008)

lexus schrieb:


> Ja Danke über die Verhältniss weis ich bescheid und es ist sicher nicht das erste mal das ich mein Bike über stunden hoch trage !!! mich hätte eher Interessiert ob jemand schon diesen Weg gefahren ist !!


Da musst du mal im Inet ein bisschen suchen. Ich war mal auf einen Bericht gestoßen. Da gab es schöne Bilder von großen Felsblöcken, die beim Aufstieg zur Birnlücke überwunden werden mussten. Runter ging es dann wohl etwas einfacher.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downgrade (11. Juni 2008)

Stanciu beschreibt in den "Traumtouren" sowohl den Übergang über die Birnlücke als auch den über den Krimmler Tauern.
Auch Zahn schreibt über die diversen Übergänge ins Ahrntal. Der allgemeine Tenor ist: Birnlücke heißt bergauf Tragen, Abfahrt etwas leichter, Krimmler Tauern bergauf Schieben, Abfahrt schwer - diese ist allerdings nach Erscheinen der Bücher erneuert worden - manchem fehlt die alte Abfahrt wohl ;-)

Mein persönliches Resüme: 2009 über den Krimmler Tauern.

Interessant zu Wissen wäre, ob die Abfahrt von der Birnlücke ebenso erneuert worden ist wie am Krimmler Tauern. Leider habe ich dazu nix konkretes im 3W finden können, auch nicht zu den anderen Übergängen ins Ahrntal ...

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## lexus (11. Juni 2008)

downgrade schrieb:


> Stanciu beschreibt in den "Traumtouren" sowohl den Übergang über die Birnlücke als auch den über den Krimmler Tauern.
> Auch Zahn schreibt über die diversen Übergänge ins Ahrntal. Der allgemeine Tenor ist: Birnlücke heißt bergauf Tragen, Abfahrt etwas leichter, Krimmler Tauern bergauf Schieben, Abfahrt schwer - diese ist allerdings nach Erscheinen der Bücher erneuert worden - manchem fehlt die alte Abfahrt wohl ;-)
> 
> Mein persönliches Resüme: 2009 über den Krimmler Tauern.
> ...



über das kann ich im August Berichten !!!! 
den Lausitzerweg kann ich mir sparen habe fotos gesehen ..ist nyx für mich


----------



## tommek (11. Juni 2008)

Wir sind vor 4 Jahren auf einem Alpencross vom Ahrntal über die Birnlücke und dann am Tauernhaus vorbei.....( damals von den Dolomiten in 7 Tagen nach Bayern )......... die Abfahrt von der Birnlücke habe ich damals als sehr spannend empfunden und bis auf einige sehr hohe Stufen und Versatzstücke war das fahrbar - anders herum ist wohl eher Radschultern bzw. Schieben und Drücken angesagt. 
Auf der anderen Seite ging es bis zur Hütte über recht viele treppenähnliche Stufen und enge Kehren mit unglaublich vielen Wanderern als Begleitung ( waren dummerweise im August dort ) - das obere Stück war damals noch mit Schnee bedeckt und wir sind da irgendwie hochgestapft.

Aus meiner Erinnerung heraus würde ich die Abfahrt von der Birnlücke Ri Ahrntal als technisch anspruchsvoller und schwieriger einschätzen als unserere damalige Variante.



Thomas


----------



## Falke74 (11. Juni 2008)

tommek schrieb:


> Wir sind vor 4 Jahren auf einem Alpencross vom Ahrntal über die Birnlücke und dann am Tauernhaus vorbei.....( damals von den Dolomiten in 7 Tagen nach Bayern )......... die Abfahrt von der Birnlücke habe ich damals als sehr spannend empfunden und bis auf einige sehr hohe Stufen und Versatzstücke war das fahrbar - anders herum ist wohl eher Radschultern bzw. Schieben und Drücken angesagt.
> Auf der anderen Seite ging es bis zur Hütte über recht viele treppenähnliche Stufen und enge Kehren mit unglaublich vielen Wanderern als Begleitung ( waren dummerweise im August dort ) - das obere Stück war damals noch mit Schnee bedeckt und wir sind da irgendwie hochgestapft.
> 
> Aus meiner Erinnerung heraus würde ich die Abfahrt von der Birnlücke Ri Ahrntal als technisch anspruchsvoller und schwieriger einschätzen als unserere damalige Variante.
> ...



Hallo,
hast Du eventuell Fotos von den Weg?
Falke


----------



## NunAuchDa (17. Oktober 2022)

Gibts zur Birnlücke schon was neueres?

Ich möchte evtl. Ende Juli 2023 über die Birnlücke und in der Birnlückenhütte übernachten.


----------



## soundfreak (17. Oktober 2022)

Was magst du wissen?

Paar eindrücke bzw. Diskussuonen dazu dürften im  https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dolomitenrundfahrt-2016.774036  sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NunAuchDa (17. Oktober 2022)

Mich würde interessieren wie viel Geh-/ Tragezeit ich in der Nord-Süd Richtung einplanen muss.
Von der Birnlückenhütte  runter dürften es etwa 2 km bis zum nächsten fahrbaren Weg zum Schieben/ Tragen sein. Wie viel Zeit wäre in diesem Bereich realistisch?


Die Birnlückenhütte ist angeblich ab Mitte Juni geöffnet. Somit sollte grundsätzlich ab der 3. Juliwoche die Birnlücke möglich sein. Zumindest wenn das Wetter wie dieses Jahr wird. Das es noch Anfang August Neuschnee geben kann ist mir bewusst.
Bis zu welcher Schneehöhe wäre die Birnlücke "gefahrlos" machbar? 

Von der Birnlückenhütte gehts dann weiter zur Faneshütte. Also Start in Krimml und über Birnlücke und Birnlückerhütte zur Faneshütte.
Kann man auf dieser Strecke einen Plan B, falls das Wetter nicht mitmacht, vorhalten? Also das ich mit Start Krimml wieder nach zwei Tagen in der Faneshütte ankomme? 
Wenn Birnlücke nicht geht, dann kann ich als Alternative die Krimmler Tauern auch vergessen.


----------



## velo (17. Oktober 2022)

Bin da vor Jahren mal rüber. Hatte trotz fortgeschrittenem Sommer ca. 1m Schnee. War extrem anstrengend. Hochtragen und drüben erst mal ein paar Meter runter. War trotzdem ein Erlebnis. Und ist definitiv nicht überlaufen.
Der Krimmler Tauerntrip ist sicher einfacher.


----------



## NunAuchDa (17. Oktober 2022)

Krimmler Tauern sind nur etwa 30 Meter niedriger als die Birnlücke. Macht bezüglich Schnee kaum Unterschied.

Ich überlege mir auch schon zwei verschiedene Touren vor zu planen damit ich eine Tour habe die nicht ganz so hoch hinaus geht.


----------



## Fubbes (17. Oktober 2022)

Westlicher, aber genauso hoch, ist das Hundskehljoch eine Alternative. 
Im Osten ist der Felbertauern die nächste Option. Da kann man sich auch durch den Tunnel fahren lassen. Mit dem Rad darf man nicht durch.


----------



## soundfreak (17. Oktober 2022)

u. noch weiter westlich pfitscher joch mit ca. 2250, und dann der brenner normal über radweg oder du nimmst den brenner grenzkamm.
felbertauern oben drüber ist bei viel schnee wohl auch nicht viel einfacher, überquerung ist auch auf ca. 2500.

im frühjahr (~april - mai) kann man dann wohl schon etwas besser abschätzen, wie die chancen stehen...

last winter war recht wenig schnee, diverse winter vorher waren hingegen einige "jahrhundertwinter" ...


----------



## NunAuchDa (17. Oktober 2022)

Danke für Eure Tips.
Der Tunnel unterm Felbertauern scheint da fast noch die beste Umfahrung von der Birnlücke zu sein. Zwar mehr km aber die Höhenmeter halten sich auf der Ausweichstrecke in Grenzen.

Für den Fall der Fälle werde ich noch eine komplett andere Tour planen die nicht ganz so hoch hinaus geht.


----------



## soundfreak (17. Oktober 2022)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Der Tunnel unterm Felbertauern scheint da fast noch die beste Umfahrung von der Birnlücke zu sein. Zwar mehr km aber die Höhenmeter halten sich auf der Ausweichstrecke in Grenzen.



als zusatzinfo noch zum felbertauern: auf der nordauffahrt gibt es ab der "wolframkehre" (= das liegende U - ca. in bildmitte im angehängten bild) - bis zum felbertauern tunnel-nordportal neben der teilweise 3 spurigen mautstraße meines Wissens keine wirkliche Begleitstraße/Forststraße.
sprich ab wolframkehre bis felber nordportal rund 9 km auf vielbefahrener straße!

ab elisabethsee richtung felber nord gibt es lt. komoot zwar eine ausweichstrecke, lt. der strava heatmap dürfte diese route kaum/nicht befahren werden.

alternativ gibt es einen bus (aktuell "Bus 950X") von Mittersill bis Lienz (ca. 4 Fahrten / Tag), wo man sich außerplanmässig meiner Einschätzung nach auch am felbertauern südportal absetzen lassen kann (müsste wohl mit busfahrer besprochen werden).
Erster planmäßiger stopp auf der südseite des felbertauern wäre matrei in osttirol.

felbertauern südportal richtung süden (matrei in osttirol) gibt es dann großteils umfahrungsmöglichkeiten zur breiten felbertauernmautstraße.


----------



## Fubbes (17. Oktober 2022)

soundfreak schrieb:


> felbertauern südportal richtung süden (matrei in osttirol) gibt es dann großteils umfahrungsmöglichkeiten zur breiten felbertauernmautstraße.


Falls man dies überhaupt möchte. 
Zitat von meinem eigenen Bericht:
_Die Abfahrt ist der Wahnsinn. Eine superbreite Autostraße geht kerzengrade fast senkrecht hinunter nach Matrei. Mit knapp 80 km/h lassen wir es krachen. In Huben (1000 m) verlassen wir die stark befahrene Straße und biegen ein ins beschauliche Defereggental._

Der Bus ist vermutlich eine kostengünstige Möglichkeit, sich den Shuttle durch den Tunnel zu sparen. Außerdem ist die Auffahrt auf der Straße wirklich kein Spaß.


----------



## NunAuchDa (17. Oktober 2022)

Also wäre Bus oder Shuttle dann Mittel der Wahl.

Ich notiere mir das mal.

Ich werde erstmal zwei komplett verschiedene Touren planen und mal Anfang Mai schauen in welche Richtung es geht. Vielleicht übernimmt  mir schon Anfang Mai der Wettergott die Entscheidung ab.


----------



## w69 (17. Oktober 2022)

Infos zur Birnlücke gibt's auch bei der Gletschersau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (17. Oktober 2022)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Krimmler Tauern sind nur etwa 30 Meter niedriger als die Birnlücke.


Also über die* Ochsenlenke?* Wie sieht es da mit den "Fahrverboten" aus?
Damals vor 15 Jahren , wo wir da rüber sind, war das ja noch kein Thema: das war die "Venediger Umrundung" von Achim Zahn. 
Nette Tour, aber zu kurz.


----------



## soundfreak (17. Oktober 2022)

Krimmler Tauern ist westlich Birnlücke, von beiden Übergängen kommt man in das Ahrntal, fährt einige Meter talauswärts, und dann via dem Hasental über die Ochsenlenke Richtung Osten in das Reintal mit Weiterweg über das Klammljoch nach Osttirol oder talauswärts nach Sand in Taufers...

Fahrverbot Ri. Ochsenlenke (Übergang auf 2585) wären mir vor 2 Jahren bei der Venediger Umrundung (gegen Uhrzeiger) keine aufgefallen. Ochsenlenke ist insgesamt ein zahmer Übergang, welcher mit (sehr) starken Waden großteils fahrbar ist.
2018 hatten wir Ochsenlenke in Ost West Richtung gemacht. Damals schauten ein paar Bauern auf den letzten Hütten auf ca. 2200 bis 2300m etwas finster zu uns rüber, war aber weiter kein Problem.
--------

Venedigerrunde war meine erste doppelte Alpenüberquerung im Jahr 2020 (in 2 Tagen gemacht).
Gerne werde ich das wieder mal machen, dabei aber unbedingt einen 3ten Tag dazunehmen !!!


----------

